# Fiance Visa



## KDS4826 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, I am sure this comes up alot, but i would be grateful for some help.I am currently living in the UK, my girlfriend however is an American Citizen and we know we will need to get married for me to move over there. We are hopefully going to plan to get married in around a years time,give or take, because she is still at university and we feel that she needs to graduate first and get a job(in teaching,English Lit) before we make a move,otherwise there would be to much stress,well we would think anyway. Anyway,so if we was going to get married in October of next year, when would be the right time to apply for the Fiance Visa? and if and when it goes through,and we get married...when i get over there,how long does it normally take before i would be able to work. I Work in a Hotel at the moment, so we are trying to save as much money as possible before the move, I am also wanting to take a course...I need to look more into it,but i want to do something that does not take much time,but will maybe help alot on getting a job when i make the move. I am going to try and do an EMT course...would that help? If i decide not to do that, Would i be able to get a job,well doing anything?Maybe an apprentice of some sort?maybe in Landscaping?I was also in the British Army for 6 years, would that help in anyway?The state that she lives in, is New Mexico,if that helps any. On a negative note,whilst I was in the army,I got into trouble and got arrested,for Breach of the peace,Its the smallest crime there is,well i know a crime is a crime,but it was nothing serious,but yer i still did get arrested.I know over here it does not stay on my record forever,something like 3/4 years,this happened in 2006. Is this going to be a major problem?...any answers would be a big help,and any other advice would also be a great help. Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

KDS4826 said:


> Hi, I am sure this comes up alot, but i would be grateful for some help.I am currently living in the UK, my girlfriend however is an American Citizen and we know we will need to get married for me to move over there. We are hopefully going to plan to get married in around a years time,give or take, because she is still at university and we feel that she needs to graduate first and get a job(in teaching,English Lit) before we make a move,otherwise there would be to much stress,well we would think anyway. Anyway,so if we was going to get married in October of next year, when would be the right time to apply for the Fiance Visa? and if and when it goes through,and we get married...when i get over there,how long does it normally take before i would be able to work. I Work in a Hotel at the moment, so we are trying to save as much money as possible before the move, I am also wanting to take a course...I need to look more into it,but i want to do something that does not take much time,but will maybe help alot on getting a job when i make the move. I am going to try and do an EMT course...would that help? If i decide not to do that, Would i be able to get a job,well doing anything?Maybe an apprentice of some sort?maybe in Landscaping?I was also in the British Army for 6 years, would that help in anyway?The state that she lives in, is New Mexico,if that helps any. On a negative note,whilst I was in the army,I got into trouble and got arrested,for Breach of the peace,Its the smallest crime there is,well i know a crime is a crime,but it was nothing serious,but yer i still did get arrested.I know over here it does not stay on my record forever,something like 3/4 years,this happened in 2006. Is this going to be a major problem?...any answers would be a big help,and any other advice would also be a great help. Thanks.


So.....

The visa you require is a K1. It takes around 9 months out of London if you have no problems, and once it's issued it is valid for you to travel out within 6 months. Once you arrive, you've got to get married within 90 days. So the time to start the application is....well round about now really.

Work on a K1 entry is a minefield. In theory you are authorized for the first 90 days.....but you will have no proof of that unless you enter at JFK and get the correct stamp. After that, you're not authorized to work until your EAD comes through after filing for adjustment of status. 

A single, minor offense should not be any great hurdle providing it is not a crime involving moral turpitude. Determining whether it is or not is well beyond my abilities.

EMT-qualified is the world and his wife down here. Everyone wants to be a paramedic. But going back to college is a good idea if you don't have marketable skills. Try the vocational-type courses at the local community college. They're often flexible enough that you can do them and work a job without breaking the bank.

Shout when you've got more questions.


----------

